# My new smoker maze



## out smoking (Aug 8, 2013)

08-08-2013,.jpg



__ out smoking
__ Aug 8, 2013





Real good SMOKE got a bag of pellets at Lowe's its a blend $20.00 for 20 lbs i said no to the wife thats to high but she rules lol













08-08-2013..jpg



__ out smoking
__ Aug 8, 2013


















08-08-2013.jpg



__ out smoking
__ Aug 8, 2013


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice, now for the wait.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Remember to let it set a while , vac- sealed and enjoy...


----------



## out smoking (Aug 8, 2013)

Yea this is for afriend can't wait to try the new pellets smoke


----------



## driedstick (Aug 15, 2013)

what kind of pellets or flavor was in the bag?? I have bought a few and not turned out to bad.


----------



## out smoking (Aug 15, 2013)

There is Apple Hickory Maple Mesquite Alder and Amber I smoked some cheese i guess i better taste it hope it taste as good as it smelled hold on well i guess i made that batch for someone else so the pecan will have to do and it is good


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 15, 2013)

Pecan is great on cheese.


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 19, 2013)

pecan is great for most, apple & pecan is what i use for most of my cheese. is this mix typically available at Lowes?

tom


----------



## out smoking (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes it is alway there when we go


----------



## oregon smoker (Aug 26, 2013)

Great Thanks! i will look for it next trip into town.

Tom


----------

